# Farmers & Hunters Feeding the Hungry in Pensacola!



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I got word yesterday that my application to become the local Pensacola Coordinator for a Chapter of Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry (FHFH) has been approved. Not sure what we can get done this year, but I wanted everyone to know that we will very soon have a Chapter of Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry in Pensacola. I am very excited to have a chance to participate in this Program.

For those unfamiliar with the Program, harvested deer are donated at a local Processing facility (I will refrain from mentioning which Processor is participating until I get things rolling). The discounted cost to process the deer is funded throughcharitable donations, and the meat is provided to a local Food Bank to feed hungry families. I feel that it''s a great way to give Hunters some positive publicity, while helping feed some hungry folks with high quality wild game meat. 

I will be starting some local Fundraising activities for this Program soon after I receive my Start-up Information, and hope that I can count on the good folks on this Forum to help me get things rolling. Even if we can get a handful of deer donated this year, we will be making a difference in someone's lives. 

If you are interested in finding out more about FHFH, you may visit our Website (www.fhfh.org) or PM me. 

Ed


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you, man!:clap

Hope it works out! I don't hunt, but if you expand to accepting fish, I'll contribute some dinner on occassion!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

That is outstanding! Congratulations on the approval. I expect this program to receive a lot of support from our hunting community, especially forum members.

Make sure we all know well in advance what day Ted Nugent is going to come and guest speak.


----------



## 7mmbrowningman (Oct 19, 2008)

THIS IS AWESOME - PLEASE DO KEEP US UP TO DATE ON THIS!!!!! 

We have needed this in our area for some time now! I havea friend who is already at his limit for what he can keep as far as deer meat goes - and I am sure he would be glad to make donations, as would I and several others that I know! 

I applaud your efforts to get this brought to our area! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Right on!! All the more reason for me to get off my rear and go hunting! I'd love to know that I'm helping out a needy family while haveing a good time myself!


----------



## hoopdid (Oct 8, 2007)

Good deal Ed!! Let me know when you get it completed. I have one deer in the freezer and that is all I can keep since the wife isn't a fan of venison.

Jeremy


----------



## droptine (Oct 16, 2008)

Awsome opportunity to help the ones less fortunate. Count me in.


----------



## Nascar03 (Oct 1, 2007)

That is fantastic, congratulations. I say that this becomes a permanet post so that everyone knows that we now have a rep. Again congrats.


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe one of the moderators can pin this to the top. Once again Ed if there's anything I can do just let me know.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the replies, PM's and offers of help. I expect to receive my Start-Up Package early this week, so I can get the ball rolling. I would really like to ba able to process at least a few deer this year, then get ready to kick butt next year. 

Ed


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats awesome


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll help out any way I can.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2009)

this great I would love to help! if there is anything I can do.

[email protected]


----------



## michael c (Dec 28, 2008)

That's really cool. More power to you for getting this going.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

That is awsome! Please count my family and me in as far as we can donate deer as soon as you need some. We will help in any way we can. PM me and let me know when and what you need!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in but it might have to be a hog that i donate dont look like im going to kill a deer this year!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, we're not quite ready to start accepting deer, but we can start accepting financial contributions. To make a donation, please visit the following link,https://www.givedirect.org/give/givefrm.asp?CID=8553 and mark your donation for the Pensacola, Florida Chapter (Chapter FL-05). These donations go directly towards the cost of processing deer locally, and as soon as we accumulate enough money to pay for processing, we can start accepting donated deer. If we don't receive enough deer, the money will be held for next year's season.

I will also begin some local Fundraising activities soon, and will let the forum know what I'm doing. Thank you in advance for helping out for this very worthy cause.

Ed Kessler


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

this isgreat definetly keep us informed and let us know if u will do hog and fish as well


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i have a lil bit of deer to clean right now so ill bag it up and freeze it for you!! let me know when i can donate. and BTW, im gonna see if i can throw in some money from my business Scullys Pest Control but ill have to talk to my boss!! aka my dad..


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the support. I received my Start-Up Package and am going through it, not sure if we'll be able to process any deer this year, I need to raise funds to pay for the processing. If anyone wants to donate, you can go to the website www.fhfh.organd designate that your donation is for Location FL-05. I am working on setting up donation sites throughout Pensacola, but it will take me a little while to get this going.

If anyone has questions, my phone number is 587-2467.

Ed


----------



## pokerman (Jun 4, 2009)

Ed, I have not seen any recent posts. Can you please PM me and give me more specifics on how I can help you raise money or where I can donate a deer for this upcoming season?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## theshizzle (Jan 3, 2009)

Im in. Can you post an update?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Right now I am trying to arrange some fundraisers, and applying for some grants to raise the funds necessary to process deer this fall. I am open to any suggestions for a fundraiser....

Ed


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

I would like to find out about donating. Will they be able to use wild hog? I am the only one in the house that eats wildgame. Let me know be glad to help and see someone in need get some good eating. Thanks. SK


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately, the Program does not allow for the donation of wild hogs. You might try calling the Food Bank directly to see if they will accept it. (I think it would have to be processed by a USDA Inspected facility).

Ed


----------



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

We could make fliers and see if they'll pass them out at the next gun show. I'm sure someone would donate..heck if they won't pass them out at the entrance then I will !


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm in the process of applying for several United Way grants, and also have to go apply for WalMart and Sam's Club Community Grants. If I get any one of those, I can start processing deer and begin collecting donations. Thanks for the idea, I actually have a bunch of flyers from FHFH that we could use.

Ed


----------



## Nathan (Oct 13, 2007)

If it's a not for profit organization I have some suggestions. I'll shoot you a PM. 



Nathan


----------



## The Groovy Hooker (Jul 22, 2008)

Great job! I do have a thought for the fund raising. How about a turkey shoot. I use to go every weekend. Just a thought.


----------



## excelrfg (Oct 16, 2009)

:usaflag:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

good job. In Louisiana (hey we're not all bad) we actually have food drives where we collect anykind of wild game and fish that are in peoples freezer. That is donated to shelters, nursing homes and the like. I'd rather clean my own animals than drop them off.. Usually too far away to make a drive back in just for that..Just a thought...


----------



## Taxi Wife (Mar 11, 2010)

Count us in to help. Last year we started Wildgame processing at our shop and the response was overwhelming. A few folks failed to return for their snak-sticks and sausage. The meat can't be sold but it sure could be donated to a worthy cause.


----------



## veni_vidi_vici (Jan 17, 2010)

This is a great idea, my bro and myself just might have to participate


----------



## OutdoorFeverHumphreys (Apr 14, 2011)

*RE: Farmers & Hunters Feeding the Hungry in Pensacola!*

I am new to the forum, and I would like to discuss this further. This is an awesome opportunity! I would love to be a part of this. How can we join your organization you started? My family owns Loaves and Fishes Soup Kitchen here in Pensacola, and they would definitely be interested in some donations. I just started to hunt and my uncle and a buddy of mine already donate. I also have a meat processing company that helps. For those that donate, they can receive a tax deduction document. Please let me know how I can get in touch.:thumbup:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Due to the fact that I have been unable to secure grants or other funding to help pay for the cost of processing for the past two years, I have given up on having a local chapter. Sorry folks.

Ed


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

dang... its still great to see kind folks trying to make a difference...


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Try getting with the humpherys, Rick started Loave an Fishes by feeding people out of the trunk of his personal car, An learned alot about the ways to go nonprofit, To continue using resourses of all kind to help others. If theres a way to get this idea off an running, mabe a call to them will help you get this up an running. Good people, Good ideas useually bring Good results. God be with ya ole friend Carver


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

Well the season is over but I,m thinking of joining a club next season. I will remind the outer members of your wonderful project, and how we can all chip in.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Sounds like a great ideal everybody needs a little wild game in there diet


----------

